# PLEASE REPLY, Having out-of-sync sound problem with Auto Gordian Knot 2.45



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, I downloaded Auto Gordian Knot 2.45 a couple of weeks ago when I read a reply to one of my earlier posts about Xvid conversion. This program successfully converts my media to Xvid, with a perfect picture quality, but the sound is ALLAYS severely out of sync. My last conversion I did with it had sound that was lagging a whopping 41 frames out of sync! How do I make it convert with the sound IN sync?


----------

